# Memories for Orchestra



## Guest (Dec 16, 2020)

memories for orchestra, thanks for any kind of feedback

[link removed per request of member]


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, You've created a nice mood here. It might just be my laptop but perhaps you could make some more dynamic contrasts, that would help narrate the journey better, just a thought


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2020)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi, You've created a nice mood here. It might just be my laptop but perhaps you could make some more dynamic contrasts, that would help narrate the journey better, just a thought


Thanks for listening, Mark. you are right , I actually add the dynamics but musescore is not good enough at playing them.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

That would explain it, it did think that someone who obviously has a talent for composition, would not think about the dynamics. Have a great christmas


----------

